# Carlos made the front page of The Daily Squee!!



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

It happened yesterday so it's already at the bottom of the second page... but still! I just found it! I'm so excited and proud!       They kept my title "Carlos the Cuddlehog"! :mrgreen:

http://squee.icanhascheezburger.com/page/2/

And in case it's not on page two anymore when you see this, here's the actual entry 

http://squee.icanhascheezburger.com/201 ... cuddlehog/

*siiiiiigh* I'm so proud... It's one of my favorite websites!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

How cute!!! Congrats on your hedgie's fame lol!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha thanks! I posted it so my friends could see it and I texted my man about it... I couldn't _not_ show my fellow hedgehog fans!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Carlos is adorable and is soooo worthy of a daily squee!!!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's awesome! I keep almost submitting a picture of Delia to Cute Overload, but I don't really want to give them all the rights to the picture, I don't know, it's weird. I'd love her to be in a calendar or something, but it would just be weird since it wouldn't really be MY picture anymore.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Hehehe thanks Rainy!  I think so too. Toootally not biased though :lol:

ProjectParanoia, I never thought of it like that :shock: I have a Cute Overload wall calander in my room that is chalk full of peoples' adorable pets. I cannot imagine Carlos on something like that in peoples' rooms! Then again a lot of the hedgies on my calendar are all balled up, it'd be nice to have some camerahogs on it :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! Carlos is absolutely "Squee" material! Such a cutie!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Carlos is totally worthy of the fame! What a cutie pants. Woohoo - we have a famous hedgie on our hands!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So awesome! Congrats to you and Carlos! The picture is so adorable.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

When I saw the image on Daily Squee, I wondered if it was the same Carlos. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------

